# My wife is crazy??



## JE21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, I wanted to write this to seek advice for my marriage and 3 month old son. I am 21 years old and she is 19. I know we are very young but we have been together for 2 years and married for 9 months, Had a child in December and he is 3 months old. Well, It all started about a week ago she was acting really strange all of the sudden. Hiding her phone, Texts, Emails, Facebook stuff. We both have each others passwords at this time. We used to check each others stuff all the time without care. So, I decided to get on hers and look to see what was going on. Well she told me her ex-boyfriend messaged her and I said okay, He said he wanted to be friends and I told her she shouldnt even be talking to him. Keep in mind this guy has cheated on her 3-4 times and has OD'ed on pills when she left him last.

So, when she kept acting weird. Being on her phone litterally 24/7 for a week I started asking questions and getting upset because of it. She wont get mad and say "There's nothing else to do!" Or something in the order of that. So I did more research on her things without her knowing, I found she has been talking to people telling them how can she file for temp custody of our child and that she doesnt love me anymore. So I asked her about it. Again she starts getting mad and screams and yells and doesnt talk about it. So I did more research to find that she used her old Myspace account to talk to her ex-boyfriend. They were talking about moving in with each other and taking my son from me. And that they loved each other, Also that they were meeting up.

Now, I got mad. So I brought the computer in and comfronted her about it. She got so mad she left to go to her moms. I kept the child because the police would not take him out of the home. She got mad and stayed. Then that night ( Keep in mind through all this everyday she would be happy and loving to me) she cried to me saying they are just friends and she wanted to talk it out and work on our marriage and problems. Well, She wont talk about it. She goes to her moms, And I let our son go with her. She said she would come home in a couple of days. So I said okay go take some time. Think about things. Well, Now she will not talk to me, Blocked me off the internet. Only texts me rarely. Mostly when I ask about our son. Then when I go over to get our son (Shes been gone 5 days now) I will ask her when she wants to talk about this, And she will give me a date or time And hug an kiss me and tell me she loves me.

However, Everytime that time comes to talk she will make up an excuse and lie to me constantly. Even her mom is now lying for her. She told my mom she was confused and needed help. But now everyone that tries to help her she will block them out of her life. I seen her exs car in their driveway and I went to see if she was home and said it was her little sisters friend. (Which is 13) And I already knew who it was cause I seen him. Now she is acting like a teenager, An is not thinking of her son. When I have him she wont text or call not even to see how he is doing. When she has him I call or text every couple of hours to see how he is doing. She turned into a completely different person. Now I believe she is filing for divorse and custody but I am not 100% sure. I have tried everything to fix this. Litterally everything. But it seems she doesnt care. I offered marriage couseling but she said she doesnt want to talk to someone. 

Now, She said I am not allowed to see my son anymore. An she is keeping him from me. I've been without him for about 5 days now. She came and got her things from my house an brought them to her moms. She keeps telling me she has built up hate over the past few months for me that she doesnt feel anything for me. Now, That cant be true because everyone that knows her knew she was happy until the last couple of weeks. She is seeing lawyers an is getting advice from her mom on leaving me and custody of my son. She has talked so outraged on her social sites and to her friends. I have been nothing but nice to her this past couple weeks trying to get her to come back home to work this stuff out. But she isnt having it. Now, Tonight she finally told me she is happy where she is at and she wants to do everything on her own. An she was not cheating on me it all. And that everything will be decided through the courts. I KNOW this is not her being herself!! I need some quick advice on what I can do to get her back home. My lawyer said I need to get in there quick with the messages from her an texts so I can protect my father rights because she is with holding my child from me. Now, I do not want a divorce. But she does. I want to try to go through counselling first! How do I get her to stop listening to other people and get her to come back?? She will talk so nice to me one minute, Then tell me she wants to come back home then the next minute she will explode and hate me like no other. I dont know what is going on. Did my wife's brain like confuse her so bad or what?? Like today she wanted me to come over an talk, Then to find out she was just going to get me arrested for trespassing?? How do I get my wife back? What is happening? Can I refuse divorce until she goes to counselling?? I want the love of my life back to the way she was before these past 2 weeks. NEED HELP. Ohio laws. Thanks.

Details.... Remember, She was always happy and loving. Never once did she ever say anything bad about me or anything. She was so happy everyday and night. Then all the sudden now she is so mean and outraged. She isnt herself clearly to me. Her mom is a bad person herself. They never got along and hated each other. She was so close to my parents for along time and now is refusing them as well. She was always telling people how happy she was an how much she loved our little family. Now, Just in one day everything changes an she hates everyone... I dont know what to do.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

She has no right to keep you from your son. You need to understand that. The law looks out for the well being of the child. If she establishes the fact that she lives with the child at her mom's then you are in for a world of hurt, i.e. child support, alimony and very little rights.

She is having serious issues, probably psychological or because of body chemistry. If she wants a divorce, file! You cannot force someone to stay with you. I know this is hard to understand, but a marriage takes 2 people. You can't own both sides. If she refuses to talk or get help there is nothing for you to do. Do the 180 and file for divorce. If that doesn't snap her out of her issues, then there is little chance anything else will.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't get your wife back. 

I'm so sorry for what this silly girl has done to you. Clearly you are trying to do the right thing. But it doesn't sound like she is mature enough to deal with you on an adult level and instead is acting like a child.

Best see a lawyer to get your visitation rights squared away. Not all women are like your wife, but next time, find a woman who is mature enough to be both a mother and a wife?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You need a lawyer and you need one now.

If you don't have the cash talk to your parents, if they want access to their grandchild they'll figure it out.


----------



## JE21 (Mar 13, 2013)

See that's what I dont understand. For the whole time being together she was always so happy and was mature. An then all the sudden one day it was like a flip of a switch she changed almost instantly into a different person.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

JE21 said:


> See that's what I dont understand. For the whole time being together she was always so happy and was mature. An then all the sudden one day it was like a flip of a switch she changed almost instantly into a different person.


No, it was your picture of mature. 24/7 on the phone is immature no matter the age. Talking to another person, not you or a counselor, about severe marital problems is not mature. 

She hid contact and you have no clue how long it has been going on. I'm sorry, but I am a firm believer in exs, unless children are involved, can't be friends. Too many stories and witnessing reconnects for my taste. 

I thought my ex fiance was mature, then I caught her going to the movies with two different guys. Then I started looking back and realized, it was me putting her on a pedestal. Get a lawyer now, she can't keep your kid from you. I put myself on child support, BEFORE we broke up. She was absurdly pissed when she realized she couldn't do anything without my approval.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

Two sites (one site, two links) to visit regarding her keeping your child from you:

Fathers Rights: Jeffery M Leving-Chicago Family Law & Divorce Attorney « Law Offices of Jeffery M. Leving, Ltd.

http://dadsrights.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Fathers-Rights-Brochure.pdf

This is info. from the foremost Fathers Rights Atty. in the nation. Maybe contact his office and ask for a referral to someone in your area? I'd explain your situation to them along with your ability to pay (if it's an issue).

Good Luck!!


----------

